# GT: Game 61 @ Warriors 3/9



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(29-31) @ 
Golden State Warriors(28-35)

WHEN: Friday, March 9th, 2007 - 7:30 PM PT; 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: ORACLE Arena - Oakland , CA
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Warriors won 108-93
Clippers Won 115-109
Clippers Won 103-90



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Sam Cassell - Day To Day
Quinton Ross - Day To Day
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out


Warriors Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Stephen Jackson | Al Harrington | Andris Biedrins

 Key Reserves







|







|








Monta Ellis | Mickael Pietrus | Matt Barnes

Injury Report:
Stephen Jackson - Day To Day

Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 94-91
Q's Prediction Record: 36-24


ESPN Preview:



Now that they're healthy, the Golden State Warriors will be looking for some revenge against a team they're chasing for a spot in the postseason.

The Warriors look for their first three-game winning streak since November when they meet the Los Angeles Clippers on Friday night at Oracle Arena.

Golden State (28-35) is 12th in the Western Conference, but just 2 1/2 games behind the Clippers (29-31) for the eighth and final playoff spot. The Warriors haven't played in the postseason since 1993-94.

Golden State lost 103-90 to Los Angeles on Feb. 24, starting a season-high six-game losing streak, but have rebounded with impressive wins over Detroit and Denver. The Warriors held the Nuggets to 38.4 percent shooting Wednesday and outscored them 22-11 in the third quarter en route to a 110-96 victory.

Click to expand...

*​


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Good luck to the Clippers tomorrow. For the last few seasons, Clippers have had the number of the Warriors, but I think the tables are turned for tomorrow night's match up. A healthy Warriors team versus an ailing Clippers team, I look for my boys to even the season series against the Clips.

So Jason Heart is going to start over Daniel Ewing. Is it believed that Jason Heart is that much more of a true PG? 

I honestly wish both these clubs could make the playoffs, but I've gotta believe only one will...and it'll probably be the team that was in the playoffs last year.

Good luck tomorrow night. If you want to banter some more on the Warriors thread for this game, come on through!.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...824.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Update — Sam Cassell, sidelined the last three games because of a groin injury, hopes to play. Point guard Jason Hart, signed Monday, has practiced with the Clippers three days and might start. After losing six in a row, the Warriors have victories in their last two games. Point guard Baron Davis and swingman Jason Richardson are back in the lineup after sitting out long stretches because of injuries.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/abox/article_1610138.php



> Cassell ready to play
> 
> Guard Sam Cassell practiced Thursday and declared himself ready to play tonight when the Clippers play the Golden State Warriors in Oakland. Cassell has missed the past three games because of a strained groin and strained abdominal muscle.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If jason hart starts, i think that all but spells the end of ewings career with the clippers after this season. Maybe diaz will be given a start after all next year. Not big vote of confidence when a guy who has practiced less than a week with a team, and who before that was so "bad" he played like 10 minutes in 2 months.....gets the call to start over you.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

unless Daniel feels that way i really doubt his career with the Clips is over, he will probably understand that even though Jason is the new guy he has been in the league longer than him and well experience is a factor....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm just wondering why we didn't cut zebraca...we needed conroy a lot more than rebraca...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> If jason hart starts, i think that all but spells the end of ewings career with the clippers after this season. Maybe diaz will be given a start after all next year. Not big vote of confidence when a guy who has practiced less than a week with a team, and who before that was so "bad" he played like 10 minutes in 2 months.....gets the call to start over you.


Well Ewing has to understand that he isn't a true PG, he is a SG in a PG's body. Ewing has some issues handling the ball and bringing it up the court. The TNT guys made a pretty good evaluation of him last week when they said he can't handle the ball being under pressure, especially when doubled.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

According to Mike Greenfield of teamrankings, the 21st ranked Warriors have a projected margin of 1.7+ over the 15th ranked Clippers. W's also have a 57.4% chance of victory accoridng to the same site.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to win this one big time. With so many tough games coming up they have to beat a team that is in worse shape then they are. I say Brand and Maggette have big games since the Warriors will have trouble guarding both players.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, clippers are better in the standing at this time, so technically they should win. However, warriors are healthy now, and its an away game. Lets se.ee


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers have owned the Warriors it seems like recently[2-1 this year, 3-1 last year, 4-0 two years ago]. That's 9-2 in the past 11 which Clippers have won.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Game is also on NBAtv for those who don't get FSN Prime Ticket


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers have no defense right now. A ton of foul calls in the first quarter. Hart with 8 points, 3 assists, 2 steals in 9 minutes of play.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ewing, on the other hand, looks terrible.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ewing ****ing blows...please waive this guy


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Warriors are traveling more then Colombus


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha at Matt Barnes being a shooting threat all of a sudden, for some reason ex-Clippers seem to play like they actually belong in the league against the Clippers....

Clippers better do something now, before this game gets really really out of hand....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

clippers don't give a ****...

elton brand doesn't give a ****...

let's just hang this season up....let warriors take the 8th spot. this team doesn't deserve it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

for the Clippers to get back into this thing...the Warriors suck enough to stop making shots and turn it over BUT the Clippers are not good enough to take advantage and ACTUALLY ******* SCORE.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

******** Clippers man, all the teams that they are fighting for a final spot with LOST, WHAT ELSE DO THEY WANT???? 

**** damnit, one of the bigger games they have played in a while and they cant even play mediocre...*****!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the last 3 Barnes missed IS MATT BARNES


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow the Clippers just scored on two offensive trips they seem to do it so rarely its exciting hhaha

GO CLIPPERS CMON!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

funny how monta ellis flys like 10 feet whenever he feels anything on his chest


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice comeback by the Clippers, ima watch the rest of the game....and well, its either going to be a heart breaking loss, or a great win 
im willing to risk getting mad
hhaa
GO CLIPPERS CMON!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope they atleast get a shot off right now...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

channel changed, the Clippers got 2 wide open 3s and they couldnt make them ******* pathetic.....

they had like 4 chances to cut it within 4 and they couldnt do it Eoawisfhjdvl;kfdusidsjfdaminti 

with this loss the Clippers are going to have to upset one of the "elite" teams atleast two...if not goodbye playoffs......

i say do it against Detroit .....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why the hell do you jackup threes when you can't make them and are down only 6 with near 2 minutes to go?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

cant stop a healthy warriors roster

Warriors have beatin the Clippers twice(@ the oracle)

Clippers have beatin the Warriors twice(LA)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Strange. Ive always said i want kaman to come off of the bench, but why keep him on the bench so MUCH? Its not like brand/maggette/thomas were having great games. When kaman was in, the clippers were like +8, but without him, -10 at least. So why is he on the bench when he started off great? yet in other games, when kaman is like missing 8 shots in a row, he stays in the game? Doesnt make sense. 

Impressed with hart's defense. Not impressed with brand again. Dont know whats with him.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the biggest difference in the game was offensive boards...warriors +10...10 extra shots go a long way in a game...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way Chris Kaman really really really sucked tonight, he seems to be back to the Kaman of old


----------

